# Black Magic wax...found the secret



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

The last time I used Black Magic wax, I hated it. I could not rub the stuff off not matter how long I let the stuff dry...from 1 minute to 15 minutes (in shade). No matter what I did, it was like trying to rub motor oil off the car...just so streaky and crappy looking. It took me a long time...like 3-4 hours just to wax it.

This past weekend, I thought I would give it another shot in case I'd done something wrong or the humidity was just too high or something. Same deal...washed her up real good and rinsed well.

Unfortunately, I had the same results. I started on the hood and was pissed. Then I thought about what I'd done just 15 minutes before. I got hit on the right front by a mud flap or floor matt. It caused no damage, but I had a lot of stuff to buff off. I sat down with the Black Magic, a microfiber towell, and a slightly-damp microfiber towell I used for drying.

The Black Magic took the scuffs off with no prob, and left a beautiful shine. While tring to take it off the rest of the car, I got to thinking about why I didn't have a problem with the scuff removal, yet with the rest of the car. Then, it occurred to me that the towell I used to buff the scuffs off was a bit damp, not dry like the one I was using. (I use all microfiber towells now)

So I grabbed the one I used to dry the car, buffed the hood with it and TADA!!! A beautiful, almost wet-looking shine!!! Woo Hoo! arty: This time, I was totally satisfied with the results. My driveway is on a slight incline, and I'd toss a towell on the hood and it would just slide right off! I should also mention that I take the majority off the wax off with the dry towell, then hit it with the damp one and it was instant shine. I did the whole car in much less than an hour.

It was stunning when I was done...damn, I love my car.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> The last time I used Black Magic wax, I hated it. I could not rub the stuff off not matter how long I let the stuff dry...from 1 minute to 15 minutes (in shade). No matter what I did, it was like trying to rub motor oil off the car...just so streaky and crappy looking. It took me a long time...like 3-4 hours just to wax it.
> 
> This past weekend, I thought I would give it another shot in case I'd done something wrong or the humidity was just too high or something. Same deal...washed her up real good and rinsed well.
> 
> ...


she dose have a nice shine. I only waxed my car once, but than I took it off. to apply a acrylic paint protector. stuff works good, stays shiny all the time . when she gets dirty Ijust have to give her a light wash nothing realy sticks at all. still can wax it now to, but realy dont need to, but will. good stuff they use it on planes. www.nowaxfinish.com


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll have to brake down a buy a camera, so I can take some pics. tried my phone but the software was'nt leting me down load the pics.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Hog,

I found exactly the same result; damp towels = hard to buff off the BlackMagic. I remember when you first posted about this problem, but it didn't occur to me that you may have been using a damp towel.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Kanding said:


> Hog,
> 
> I found exactly the same result; damp towels = hard to buff off the BlackMagic. I remember when you first posted about this problem, but it didn't occur to me that you may have been using a damp towel.


Well, I probably did a bad job of explaining it, but that's not exactly what I meant. The damp towel actually helped.

What you said, I'm sure would be true, but I I took off most of it with dry towels. Just like last time, there were streaks and stuff I just couldn't seem to rub out. Then, I just used the damp cloth again, and tada! Beautiful. I'll probably give her another coat this weekend.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> I'll have to brake down a buy a camera, so I can take some pics. tried my phone but the software was'nt leting me down load the pics.


Digital cameras are great...and they pay for themselves in a short time if you take a lot of photos.

Gerry


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Well, I probably did a bad job of explaining it, but that's not exactly what I meant. The damp towel actually helped.
> 
> What you said, I'm sure would be true, but I I took off most of it with dry towels. Just like last time, there were streaks and stuff I just couldn't seem to rub out. Then, I just used the damp cloth again, and tada! Beautiful. I'll probably give her another coat this weekend.
> 
> Gerry


Makes sense to me...Works the same way shining shoes! I guess the same 
theory should apply...Just never thought about it being the same....Shoes = cars when comes to wax. :lol:


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Digital cameras are great...and they pay for themselves in a short time if you take a lot of photos.
> 
> Gerry


hey, how's it going. must be working like a (hog):lol: . it's been a couple days. still need to get that camera. mite just see if my brother or dad have a older one around, they are the tech guys, my dad dose info vids for fun and spare cash while he is retierd. I'm shore he has some thing laying around. It's just he's in n.y. I'm in I.L. nice to see you back.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> hey, how's it going. must be working like a (hog):lol: . it's been a couple days. still need to get that camera. mite just see if my brother or dad have a older one around, they are the tech guys, my dad dose info vids for fun and spare cash while he is retierd. I'm shore he has some thing laying around. It's just he's in n.y. I'm in I.L. nice to see you back.


Working and lurking here when I can. Plus, just not a lot to say. I'm trying to do more reading on what mods I want to make when I can...after the GMM of course. I wish there was an "Idiots Guide to Modding Your Goat" book or something. Seems like there's as many opinions about what to mod as there are Mustangs on I-270 at rush hour.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Makes sense to me...Works the same way shining shoes! I guess the same
> theory should apply...Just never thought about it being the same....Shoes = cars when comes to wax. :lol:


I never thought of it that way, but damned if it doesn't. I spent ten years of my life spit-shining a pair of jump boots, so I should have thought of that the first time. This last time it was a breeze, and it just so beautiful when I was done I was just beside myself.

Yeah, this black does show some dirt, but IMHO, there jus' ain't nothin' prettier out there on the road when she's all cleaned up.

Gerry


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Well, I probably did a bad job of explaining it, but that's not exactly what I meant. The damp towel actually helped.
> 
> What you said, I'm sure would be true, but I I took off most of it with dry towels. Just like last time, there were streaks and stuff I just couldn't seem to rub out. Then, I just used the damp cloth again, and tada! Beautiful. I'll probably give her another coat this weekend.
> 
> Gerry


No kidding... I'll have to give that a try if I see streaking. I thought dry was always the way to go. Thanks for sharing.


----------

